# It jumped in my car!



## glock34girl (May 21, 2013)

Was at a stop light and this thing jumped in my car or at least I think it did as it just showed up suddenly on my shirt. What is it? I live in Fresno Ca. I thought it was a mantis nymph but there don't seem to be raptors.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but it looks deadly. How big is it?


----------



## Tony C (May 21, 2013)

Maybe a Phasmid of some sort?


----------



## jrh3 (May 21, 2013)

i agree with tony, i will probably fedd on bramble or rose bushes


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

Looks kinda like an assassin bug nymph.


----------



## ToeChecks (May 21, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Looks kinda like an assassin bug nymph.


haha yeah only i dont think assassin bugs are native to california


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

Not much in California _IS _native, any more. :lol:


----------



## glock34girl (May 21, 2013)

It looks exactly like that assassin bug!!!! Wonder if that is what it is! Size is about equivalent to L1 h. Maj nymph.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> It looks exactly like that assassin bug!!!!


That's what she said, :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (May 21, 2013)

yeah i see the mouth now, try to feed it a small fly.


----------



## Tony C (May 21, 2013)

I'm changing my vote, looks like Patrick got it.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 21, 2013)

Check out the big brain on PAtrick!!!


----------



## ToeChecks (May 21, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Not much in California _IS _native, any more. :lol:


HAHAHAHA true true. enough said lol


----------



## Plex (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to agree with Patrick, definitely looks like an assassin bug!


----------



## glock34girl (May 22, 2013)

So what do they do? Are they ghetto-dangerous? Shall I save him or send him packing? How can I find out how he is classified?


----------



## jrh3 (May 22, 2013)

they eat other insects, they stick that long straw mouth inside another insect and drink.


----------



## agent A (May 22, 2013)

it's a zelus sp assassin bug

they make great pets


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 22, 2013)

first thing i thought was an assassin bug, those things freak me out. but i didnt think you would be able to find it around here. and then after seeing patricks picture, that only makes me think thats what it is even more... but i suppose time will tell


----------



## glock34girl (May 22, 2013)

Imma keep it and see how it develops. Maybe get a better picture but it looks like Patrick's pic, at least I think so. Assassin bug, that's so gangster.


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 22, 2013)

Zelus luridus assassin. Had one a while back


----------



## Bug Trader (May 22, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Was at a stop light and this thing jumped in my car.


Sounds more like a common criminal than an assassin, other wise you wouldn't have know he was there.


----------



## ScienceGirl (May 22, 2013)

Never seen one. Do you have a sizing or something for size comparison?


----------



## Paradoxica (May 23, 2013)

Did you try to feed if a fly yet?


----------



## glock34girl (May 24, 2013)

I put some melano in his cup and he seems perplexed lol

@bugtrader, once- at a stoplight en route to work a bumb jumped into my jeep. The doors quickly went back in after that! Lol


----------



## Retpallylol (Jun 24, 2013)

How is it doing? Do you have any newer pictures of him/her? I've been trying to get an assassin bug for a while--just can't find anyone to sell them to me lol


----------

